# Current Freshwater LED+ Impressions



## AquaPipes (Jun 4, 2012)

I originally made this post over at SCAPE. Figured I'd go ahead and post it up here as well. I'm combining a few different replies into it as well, so it might read a little funny.

Hi, just last Friday I got the new Current LED+ for Freshwater system. Since Toki was asking about it, I thought I'd post up some photos and impressions. I decided to put it on a 24" rimless tank that I've been neglecting for quite a while. At one point it was completely overgrown, but I've seen pulled out a ton of plants and it looks sad now. I've also been skimping on CO2 and ferts, and the plants show it.

Here's the link:
http://www.current-usa.com/aquarium-led-lights/satellite-freshwater-led-plus

I got the 24-36" version. Like the Finnex lights, its a bunch of small LED's, so little to no flicker. To me this is a good thing, I hate the flashing effect that flicker tends to create in smaller tanks.

Basic Specs 
(Taken from the box)
18w power. 
24v DC power
1,000 lumens output
48 x 6500k LEDs
24 x RGB Full Spectrum LEDs
Wireless Remote

Build Quality
Its solid. Thinner than the Finnex, and the ends appear to be sealed better than Finnex to deal with splashing. They note its IP65 rated on the box. I believe the housing is aluminum. Nice long power cord (my biggest complaint with Finnex is how short theirs is), it also has a long cord attached to the infra-red sensor. Yes, infra-red sensor, see below.

Lighting
What sets this apart from other LED lights, it that in addition to the 48 6500K LEDs, it has 24 full spectrum RGB lights and a cool remote. It reminds me of a lot of the expensive light systems I saw at Reef-a-palooza. So you can custom dial in the color scheme you want. People growing plants will probably leave it in white mode most of the time, but those not too interested in plants will probably play around with the colors to find out what brings out the colors of their fish best. It has two different moonlight settings, and it has a bunch of preprogrammed modes which are designed to stimulate different weather conditions. For instance, when there's a storm mode that includes occasional lightning. There's also a couple different cloudy day settings which periodically dim the light to simulate cloud cover.

I took some photos of the tank using different lights. All are 24". I was using my camera phone, so they're not the greatest photos (and they really highlight all the hard water build-up), and obviously things like white balance and ISO might change from photo to photo, but I think it gives a good idea of what to expect.

T5HO - This is what was on the tank previously. Bulbs were replaced a few months ago.









Finnex Ray 2 *DD* Light. This is the ones with *one row of 7000k LEDs and one row of 10,000k LEDs*. My dual 7000k LED fixtures are screwed in place so difficult to move to photograph on the tank. This one was no longer in use, so easy to throw on for comparison.








The Finnex is noticeably bluer and brighter than the other two fixtures. 

Current Freshwater LED+ (I pushed the white button, so this is its brightest setting)









I don't have a PAR meter or anything, but the light coming off the Current seemed to me to be about as bright as the T5HO, but less than the Finnex. Color spectrum was a close match for the T5HO.

Controls
The light is easy enough to use. There is no light switch on the light itself. I hear you say Uh-oh, I have my tank on a timer! So the good news is, the light automatically comes on when power is applied, and the light goes to the same setting it was at previously when you dropped power. So a timer is fine, but it does mean not automatic switching between light and moonlights. The remote is a simple push button thing. Here's animage from current:









You'll notice the black arrows, those control the brightness of the white LEDs. So if you want, you can turn them off completely and just use the RGB lights at whatever settings you want. Real easy to turn the tank whatever color you want.

Some other photos of the light setup. I put a standard mechanical pencil on top so you can gauge the thickness. 




























Thoughts
I like it. From an aesthetic perspective it looks really nice. Very small and seems like it will survive abuse. Looks like it should be just as good as my cheap T5HO system at growing plants as the spectrum and brightness is about the same. Guess we'll find out with time. The LED effects are nice, and since this tank is in my front room I'll make use of it when friends are over, or to dim the tank while watching movies, or just playing around with mood lighting. The remote seems to work from across the room, with the sensor just hanging over the side of the tank, so I can make adjustments from the couch with no problem.

I'm quite happy with it. 

Questions?

Ok, just decided to actually read the manual. I'll add some more notes about the remote/light modes:
- 3 Moonlight settings
- 4 dynamic cloud cover settings to mimic different weather conditions
- 3 Storm settings (These are the ones with lightning)
- Sunrise/Sunset button to turn the lights on/off gradually to simulate real sunset/dawn
- Slow fade through all color spectrums
- Ability to pause/start any of the dynamic lighting effects
- After manually adjusting the RGB and white brightness settings, you can save them to 4 different "memory" buttons so you can quickly go back to one of your custom settings.

Guess I should have read the manual before making the original post.

- - - Updated - - -



toki said:


> Kool though it looks kinda bit washed up compared to both dd and t5 maybe just need to play on the settings
> How's the shimmer effect?
> Can you flip the stand(black metal thingy on both sides) and reverse it so you can mount it using wires


- To my eyes the difference is less noticeable between the T5HO and the Current. I think the difference just has to do with camera setting, but I'm old and have poor eyes so who knows.
- I mentioned it in the review. Like the FInnex, no shimmer, which is a plus to me. To get shimmer you need fewer (but brighter individually) LEDs. On smaller tanks, especially with surface agitation, I find "shimmer" to mean "Flicker from hell" which gives me a headache fast.
- The legs won't come all the way out. Its designed so you can put it at maximum reach (this one does 24" to 36", so quite a range) without worrying about the legs falling off. I think you would need to remove the ends of the light fixture to remove the legs (looks like they have threaded ends and a nut keeping them from coming out).

- - - Updated - - -

Not the greatest video, but here's me holding my camera in one hand (which is why the video is shaky) while going through some of the different light modes. Towards the end is the lightning storm.


----------



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

Great review. I love mine too. I have a 24" and a 48".


----------



## splintercat (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey is this the fugeray or the ray II that you are comparing to?


----------



## AquaPipes (Jun 4, 2012)

Ray 2 - 24". DD version.


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks for posting this. I was considering one of these, and it is super helpful to gave such a detailed review.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Not bad looking!! I, like all the extra settings like the storms... I just find that cool!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for the review! Really drooling over this one - just to have the color adjust and dimming to find the 'sweet spot' for my tank!


----------



## Indychus (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you for this review. After reading your review and watching the video, I figured this had to be a $400 light... I just ordered the 48-60" version for less than $200 shipped. I can't believe how many features are packed into a fixture at this price point.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

LED light manufacturers are rapidly putting us DIY LED light makers out of business! The economic advantage of DIY is shrinking fast, and the "features" aspect is favoring the commercial lights more and more. That's very good news!


----------



## Jahn (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for this review! Based on it, I ordered the 24-32 sized lamp!


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

i see the remote... can this thing be controlled programmatically as well?

how would this rate as far as high/medium/low lighting?


----------



## Indychus (Feb 21, 2013)

scapegoat said:


> i see the remote... can this thing be controlled programmatically as well?
> 
> how would this rate as far as high/medium/low lighting?


Comments on amazon and other sites claim it can handle low/medium light plants fine. The manufacturer does not recommend using it on planted tanks though. I would be interested in seeing some par data on it.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

Indychus said:


> Comments on amazon and other sites claim it can handle low/medium light plants fine. The manufacturer does not recommend using it on planted tanks though. I would be interested in seeing some par data on it.


i may have to pair this up with a buildmyled 72" unit. get a 48" LED+ for effects, dawn/dusk duty and the BML fixture for plant growth.

this thing is slick!


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Indychus said:


> Comments on amazon and other sites claim it can handle low/medium light plants fine. The manufacturer does not recommend using it on planted tanks though. I would be interested in seeing some par data on it.


There is PAR data in this thread, post #19 : http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=307753&page=2


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

wonder if 4 36" units would give me high light on a 125


----------



## Indychus (Feb 21, 2013)

micheljq said:


> There is PAR data in this thread, post #19 : http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=307753&page=2


Thanks!


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

so tempting! thanks for posting the testimonial. its appreciated.


----------



## wheeling (May 6, 2013)

I'm setting up my tank too, cann't decide between Finnex Ray 2 or Curent LED+. They are comparible in price. Finnex is brighter but cooler in light tone, whereas the LED+ is a full spectrum, but appeared darker. Is a single LED+ enough for a 20" deep tank (17 to 18 after the substrate). I want to keep the glass cover on.


----------



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

wheeling said:


> I'm setting up my tank too, cann't decide between Finnex Ray 2 or Curent LED+. They are comparible in price. Finnex is brighter but cooler in light tone, whereas the LED+ is a full spectrum, but appeared darker. Is a single LED+ enough for a 20" deep tank (17 to 18 after the substrate). I want to keep the glass cover on.


With a tank that tall and the cover still on you may only be able to grow low light plants with the led+. Mine are on 18" tanks no tops and my growth is slow. I do not have co2. I have some med light plants in one tank but I also have another led fixture on that tank along with the led+. If you want the RGB still and need higher light you may want to check out build my led.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

zackariah said:


> With a tank that tall and the cover still on you may only be able to grow low light plants with the led+. Mine are on 18" tanks no tops and my growth is slow. I do not have co2. I have some med light plants in one tank but I also have another led fixture on that tank along with the led+. If you want the RGB still and need higher light you may want to check out build my led.


i want them to develop an RGB fixture so bad right now


----------



## cosm3 (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm not clear how this compares to the Ray 2 in terms of brightness. I like the fact that it has moon lights so am interested. The Ray 2 that I ordered will arrive today.


----------



## wheeling (May 6, 2013)

zackariah said:


> With a tank that tall and the cover still on you may only be able to grow low light plants with the led+. Mine are on 18" tanks no tops and my growth is slow. I do not have co2. I have some med light plants in one tank but I also have another led fixture on that tank along with the led+. If you want the RGB still and need higher light you may want to check out build my led.


Build my LED is too much, for a 4' tank, it cast nearly $300, and with a tank 18" wide, I may need two. Looks like they Ray 2 is my only option for now. color seems washed out under Ray 2.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

should only need one at that width with a 90 degree optic if the fixture is sitting on top.

I'm planning on one 6' fixture for my 125g w/ the 90deg optic. should be plenty of light


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

Thinking about one of these for my 12g long. Substrate would be about 7" at the most from the light. Good application?


----------



## AquaPipes (Jun 4, 2012)

wheeling said:


> I'm setting up my tank too, cann't decide between Finnex Ray 2 or Curent LED+. They are comparible in price. Finnex is brighter but cooler in light tone, whereas the LED+ is a full spectrum, but appeared darker. Is a single LED+ enough for a 20" deep tank (17 to 18 after the substrate). I want to keep the glass cover on.


Finnex also makes the DS series which has dual rows of 7000k LEDs, the one I had free for the comparison photos is half 7000k and half 10000k which is why it is so blue.


----------



## cosm3 (Apr 23, 2013)

AquaPipes, you scared me! I read this post and thought the 7000k DS series had blue tint. I'd still like to know how this light stacks up with the DS series. I may return the DS if its better.


----------



## AquaPipes (Jun 4, 2012)

I would say the Finnex DS is the better rig for growing plants (higher light output), while the Current is for those who don't need maximum light, and want to customize color spectrum to make fish and plant colors pop, or just enjoy some "mood lighting" in their tanks.


----------



## wheeling (May 6, 2013)

AquaPipes said:


> Finnex also makes the DS series which has dual rows of 7000k LEDs, the one I had free for the comparison photos is half 7000k and half 10000k which is why it is so blue.


so you are saying that the double 7000k has no blue tone? THat would be a good news.


----------



## Jahn (Apr 26, 2013)

AquaPipes said:


> I would say the Finnex DS is the better rig for growing plants (higher light output), while the Current is for those who don't need maximum light, and want to customize color spectrum to make fish and plant colors pop, or just enjoy some "mood lighting" in their tanks.


that sounds about right to me. my plants are medium to low light, and with a co2 system, the Current should do just fine - with the added plus of the light show for the kiddies.


----------



## cosm3 (Apr 23, 2013)

Is the output comparable to the Fugeray or Ray2?


----------



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

cosm3 said:


> Is the output comparable to the Fugeray or Ray2?


Output?


----------



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

AquaPipes said:


> I would say the Finnex DS is the better rig for growing plants (higher light output), while the Current is for those who don't need maximum light, and want to customize color spectrum to make fish and plant colors pop, or just enjoy some "mood lighting" in their tanks.


I have it on 2 tanks. It is growing low to medium light plants in 18" tanks. I agree it won't grow higher light plants but if you add another light it would be a great light to do exactly what you said. You can adjust the colors to make your tank look its best. My gbrs have never looked better


----------



## cosm3 (Apr 23, 2013)

zackariah said:


> Output?


The amount of light it puts out. I'm trying to determine if its closer to a Fugeray or Ray 2.


----------



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

cosm3 said:


> The amount of light it puts out. I'm trying to determine if its closer to a Fugeray or Ray 2.


Check this thread it has par data and other user observations http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=307753


----------



## cosm3 (Apr 23, 2013)

Current[censored]SAT+[censored] 24" is at 21 micromols.
Finnex Ray 2 18" is at 55 par

Sat appears to produce less light than the Finnex r2. According to current the par posted above measured using the orange setting. "Because most Par meters don't measure blue light, we had it on the orange setting to get the maximum Par readings." It looks like the output is low light from what I can tell.


----------



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah the par is not as high but plenty for low to medium plants. Here are some fun pics I took with my phone. Par might not be as high as finnex or others but can your light do this!


----------



## cosm3 (Apr 23, 2013)

I want a moon-light which is why I asked how it compared to the Finnex 2 that I just purchased. I may return the Finnex and buy this one because of my tanks location. It's right by the sofa so the remote will come in handy to lower the intensity as needed (to watch TV etc). That could mean different plants...


----------



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

cosm3 said:


> I want a moon-light which is why I asked how it compared to the Finnex 2 that I just purchased. I may return the Finnex and buy this one because of my tanks location. It's right by the sofa so the remote will come in handy to lower the intensity as needed (to watch TV etc). That could mean different plants...


Yes this light has moon light. The pics I took where with different intensities of the red and blue leds. Except the first one that is red green and blue turned all the way up. That would be just like the monster ray. The led+ not only can do moon light but you can make the blue as bright as you like. Also the remote has settings to simulate a cloudy nite so the light slowly/randomly fades and brightens.


----------



## stanjam (May 12, 2013)

I have the largest of these strips on my 75. So far it provides more than enough light. Even my lily is very happy. Not growing anything that needs super high light, and the room is bright anyways (lots of windows).


----------



## wheeling (May 6, 2013)

stanjam said:


> I have the largest of these strips on my 75. So far it provides more than enough light. Even my lily is very happy. Not growing anything that needs super high light, and the room is bright anyways (lots of windows).


Do you mean teh Current LED+? The data seems to suggest it is a little too low. I'm in the same boat, 75 g, and looking for a light? Finnex Ray 2 dual 7000k, or a Monster ray, can't decide. May be I have to go to buildmy LED.


----------

